# Need help finding more music like this.



## aceroa (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi I am new to orchestral music. I don't really know many composers or different styles of orchestral music, so I figured I'd join and ask here.

I really like the part at 4:52 of this soundtrack. Unfortunately that part only lasts a few seconds. So I want to find similar pieces or composers maybe. Can anybody point me in the right direction? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

There are a couple of works you could give a try. And they should all be available on YouTube, so you could easily sample them. 

I'd recommend Gershwin - An American in Paris, or Rhapsody in Blue
Music of Eric Coates, especially his London Every Day suite.

If you like these, YouTube will have plenty of ideas with similar music.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Coates, Elgar, Gershwin and J. Strauss come to mind.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe some Prokofiev


----------



## aceroa (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks guys a lot of great suggestions here. I particularly like Gershwin and some waltzes from Strauss. Also, Prokofiev is interesting


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Stravinsky perhaps?


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

That Stravinsky is good also some Tchaikovsky might work https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xhUvVRBtn-Y#t=61


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

A little darker than the example you posted is "A Portrait of Hitch" , a concert suite based on his score for the "The Trouble with Harry" by Bernard Herrmann.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Try this by Vaughan Williams


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Or maybe this by Kabalevsky


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Or this lovely Morning Serenade by Prokofiev


----------



## aceroa (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks guys all the music I heard so far is awesome.



20centrfuge said:


> Try this by Vaughan Williams


I think I like this piece the best I shall have to check out more music by Vaughan Williams.


----------

